# Venomous snake books wanted



## neill19772003 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, 

Does anyone have either of the following that they are willing to part with? If so, please drop me a line. 

B.W. Smith - Venomous Snakes in Captivity

Ludwig Trutnau - Snakes in the Terrarium: Vol. II Venomous Snakes

Cheers, 

Neill


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

neill19772003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have either of the following that they are willing to part with? If so, please drop me a line.
> 
> ...



You can get these on amazon for around £80


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

neill19772003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have either of the following that they are willing to part with? If so, please drop me a line.
> 
> ...


Trutnau's book is available on Amazon.com for $62. That's about fifty quid.


----------



## neill19772003 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you both for your responses. 

I'm very interested in venomous but am not sure if I will end up taking the plunge. I'm therefore keen to do some reading to get a better idea of what's involved but did not particularly want to spend £100 on a couple of books that might end up sitting on the shelf a week after purchase.

Any second hand books going spare?

Cheers.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

neill19772003 said:


> Thank you both for your responses.
> 
> I'm very interested in venomous but am not sure if I will end up taking the plunge. I'm therefore keen to do some reading to get a better idea of what's involved but did not particularly want to spend £100 on a couple of books that might end up sitting on the shelf a week after purchase.
> 
> ...


If you do take the plunge then it will cost waaay more than £100. In fact I imagine £100 would represent much less than 10% of the final cost of setup if you decided to keep hots. 

And if you don't, well you still have 3 really good books. Worst comes to worst you canalways flog 'em.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Venomous snakes in captivity is available as a download if you can face reading it off a screen, or printing it out yourself: Venomous Snakes in Captivity: Safety and Husbandry by B. W. Smith (Paperback) 

Good books are expensive but that is because the information contained within them is valuable.

David.


----------



## neill19772003 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you do take the plunge then it will cost waaay more than £100. In fact I imagine £100 would represent much less than 10% of the final cost of setup if you decided to keep hots.
> 
> And if you don't, well you still have 3 really good books. Worst comes to worst you canalways flog 'em.


 
True. Although I haven't costed how much keeping hots will be, as I plan to move houses soon and don't know yet whether I would have a spare outbuilding or just a room, I think you're right and that it's going to be well over a grand, probably over two. I read someone spent about £10K on a bespoke outbuilding so potentially it might be much more depending on specification/materials. 

It's not spending the cash that's the issue that prompted me to make this post it's wasting it on something I may not get the benefit from. I therefore thought that second hand books were the way to go. However I take your point that I could always sell them afterwards if I find it's not for me. 

Anyway I have managed to buy a second hand version of the Mara book for under £6 and I can download the e-book of the Smith book directly from the publishers for another £6 so bargain. 

Still on the lookout for the Trutnau book but may just fork out the Amazon price for this one unless anyone has one they're willing to sell?

Thanks.


----------



## neill19772003 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just seen your reply David, thanks. 

I agree that good books are worth it if you're 100% committed to the subject. I paid a small fortune for The More Complete Chondro and it's worth its weight in gold. I'll be referring to that for years to come. 

I am very interested in hots and want to know more but ultimately may never actually end up keeping them hence my request to get some decent reading material on the cheap. Still, from the sounds of it the books are worthwhile reads regardless of whether I end up keeping hots so I'll probably end up getting all three. 

Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## mike49608 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry for dragging this thread back up, but i thought id chip in to say that the B.W. Smith - Venomous Snakes in Captivity, book is available on ibooks store for £10.99. :2thumb:


----------



## neill19772003 (Oct 1, 2011)

mike49608 said:


> Sorry for dragging this thread back up, but i thought id chip in to say that the B.W. Smith - Venomous Snakes in Captivity, book is available on ibooks store for £10.99. :2thumb:


Thanks Mike. :2thumb:

I do prefer the old fashion paperback books but beggars can't be choosers and I've found no second hand versions available.


----------



## ReptileGary83 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ebay has quiet a few.


----------

